# Pictures of My Lory



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some pics of Summer taken yesterday:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is so beautiful Id love one, they are quite rare as pets in the UK arnt they


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Yes, as far as im aware Summer was the only one sold as a pet last year, all the others went into breeding programmes, she was raised specifically for me otherwise she'd have been a breeding bird too


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Yes, as far as im aware Summer was the only one sold as a pet last year, all the others went into breeding programmes, she was raised specifically for me otherwise she'd have been a breeding bird too


you're soooo lucky! I am green lmao


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Now this bird has had my heart from the first day i saw some piccies you put on agggess ago! I showed my Dad, my friends etc and i really want one, one day!! Took over from the Blue and Yellow Macaw who is now a very close second :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ive met lorries at desford tropical bird gardens


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im hoping to pair her up next year if I can find an unrelated one. I've taken some feather samples to send off to check if she is male or female for sure (just call her "she" as she looks like a girl :lol: ) so who knows, maybe we will have Summer babies in a few years!!

They are fantastic pets, but need a very understanding owner :lol: Macaws make better pets really, if you have the space for them


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Im hoping to pair her up next year if I can find an unrelated one. I've taken some feather samples to send off to check if she is male or female for sure (just call her "she" as she looks like a girl :lol: ) so who knows, maybe we will have Summer babies in a few years!!
> 
> They are fantastic pets, but need a very understanding owner :lol: Macaws make better pets really, if you have the space for them


Wow! That will be amazing of you can find her a suitable mate!! :thumbup:

I won't be adding a bird into the family for a few years yet lol! But one day i definately want one. I do like larger birds though, i used to have Budgies when i was little and i do love them but bigger birds for me! :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im the opposite, im not a big fan of the huge ones! I've done a lot of rescue work so am happy handling the big macaws and stuff but they require SO much space and the noise is just deafening when they get started. Plus, even with a friendly nibble they can remove a finger :lol: Summer is perfect, she is about african grey sized, just right for me!

The worst bite I have ever had was from a budgie, evil little ****s!! :lol: Grabbed on like a pit bull and wouldnt let go, I had to have stitches!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Im the opposite, im not a big fan of the huge ones! I've done a lot of rescue work so am happy handling the big macaws and stuff but they require SO much space and the noise is just deafening when they get started. Plus, even with a friendly nibble they can remove a finger :lol: Summer is perfect, she is about african grey sized, just right for me!


Now see an African Grey is third for me!! My daughters had had one before i met him and he was apparently awesome :thumbup:

I mean that sort of size and bigger i wouldn't go smaller. I also love Cockatoo's.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I would never recommend white cockatoos as pets, if it were up to me it would be illegal to keep them as pets. They are totally unsuitable and the amount that come into rescue with physical and behavioural problems is awful  Galah cockatoos are brilliant pets though, and STUNNING!!

African Greys are lovely, but can bond really strongly to one or two people and be very unfriendly with others :lol: You have to socialise them SO well. Thats why I like lories so much, they just love everyone they meet


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I love Black headed Caiques - Used to have one.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I love Black headed Caiques - Used to have one.


Ooh, they are on my wish list! Love them! Not so keen on the price tag... 

:lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> I would never recommend white cockatoos as pets, if it were up to me it would be illegal to keep them as pets. They are totally unsuitable and the amount that come into rescue with physical and behavioural problems is awful  Galah cockatoos are brilliant pets though, and STUNNING!!
> 
> African Greys are lovely, but can bond really strongly to one or two people and be very unfriendly with others :lol: You have to socialise them SO well. Thats why I like lories so much, they just love everyone they meet


Oooh they are gorgeous :thumbup: how come the white ones are so unsuitable? I never knew that!!

Lories are just...........everything!! I am very jealous of you :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Ooh, they are on my wish list! Love them! Not so keen on the price tag...
> 
> :lol:


we paid £500, but Poor Rojo had a heart murmer it got worse and he died aged 2  poor lad


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oooh they are gorgeous :thumbup: how come the white ones are so unsuitable? I never knew that!!
> 
> Lories are just...........everything!! I am very jealous of you :lol:


They just require SO much attention, they bond completely with their owner as they would with their mate and they just cant cope with the love and attention not being returned  They often end up screaming or plucking or biting. Its not uncommon during breeding season for males to become aggressive towards the females (have heard of some accidentally killing their mates in a temper  ) and they think of their owner as their mate so you can imagine the damage they can do with those huge beaks, and that often ends up with the owners becoming scared of them and spending less time with them - cue more behavioural problems!! Often they will scream very loudly while their owner is out of the house at work or whatever, prompting neighbour problems (so many get rehomed because of this!!), its only what they would do in the wild if their mate was away from the nest so its perfectly natural. Obviously not all of them will be like that, and most parrots will have this behaviour to a lesser degree, but cockatoos are notoriously difficult as pets. I've fostered and rehabbed many cockatoos, but theres no chance i'd ever have one as a pet, they are best in an aviary with their own kind IMO :thumbup:

Lories are just very chilled out people, much more suitable as pets if you can deal with the diet and mess, and get hold of one :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> we paid £500, but Poor Rojo had a heart murmer it got worse and he died aged 2  poor lad


Aww, thats sad. Awful when its unexpected! I had a conure die at the same age, he had epilepsy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Aww, thats sad. Awful when its unexpected! I had a conure die at the same age, he had epilepsy


we knew he had it at 12 weeks he had a health test from an avian vet. He was petshop bought and I didnt have the heart to return him.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She's gorgeous, I love parrots but doubt I'll ever own one, I'm currently doing an assignment for college on Hyacinth macaws- my alltime favourites


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> She's gorgeous, I love parrots but doubt I'll ever own one, I'm currently doing an assignment for college on Hyacinth macaws- my alltime favourites


A friend of mine has one of those!!  Such a crazy looking bird and for an enormous, giant parrot he is so incredibly sweet and gentle.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

stunning bird! I took would love a bird as well one day but fear I wouldnt' have the time for the bond they want and need, that and the OH says he'll take it outside everytime i mention it!


----------



## alenmcmilan (Jan 7, 2011)

I love these African gray birds........


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

she's beautiful, seems to be having a great time with the shower head, she's lovely colours


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww theyre fab arent they, i have an edwards lorikeet, came to me as a rescue thru someone who saved him , he previous owner had fed him on seed and wondered why he was looking poorly , found in the bottom of the cage with all his feathers stuck to his body where he had not been given any bathing facilities - horrific and im glad i didnt see him in that state. he still has a bald patch on his crop now thats growing back slowly(was all of his tummy) and now gets a proper diet and an aviary to fly about in and has bonded to a conure, if u go near the conure he will bite u but other than that hes very sweet and comical .

love it when they speak its almost a whisper and so quiet, they have no fear either do they- thats why mine is in a avairy he wanted to be out all day long and would jump in front of the cats when they were sleeping then run off, so for his safety he was built an avairy where he could be out all day long.

oh and agree the poop is projectile , he always managed to get hubby with it aswell after he had a bath/shower turn his back then like a water pistol squirt over him lol, i found it funny but hubby did not 
never had mine tested for male/female but say he cuz he often tries to mate with a hand or foot ,lol, kinda gives it away


----------

